# Great day of Diving 9/28 Report



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Today was one of the top days of diving so far for me. The viz was great. The water was great for the boat ride. Everything was just perfect. Myself, Felix, and Paul headed out of Sherman cove at 0630 this morning.

First dive was a deep dive. Dropped down in 90 foot viz. There was plenty of monster red snapper in the 25 lb range.:banghead Then the AJ's started to show up. I noticed they were all about 30-32 inches. I was trophy hunting, but the big ones never came in. So towards the end of the dive, I popped a 31" AJ to put in the box.

Made our way to the second dive spot and dropped into 60 foot viz. Still about 17 miles out. Got down and looked under a ledge and there was a pretty nice sized gag just staring me in the face. I talked to him for about 20 seconds trying to get to turn a bit to get a shot. He complied and I stoned him dead. In one eye and out right behind the gill plate. I continued my grouper hunt, but could not find anymore. But the mangroves where popping in and out of holes and they had some nice size to them. Got one 3-4 pounder on the stringer before it was time for me to head up. There were also tons of small flounder laying everywhere.

Came up to Felix and Paul wanting to go back down for some revenge on some grouper that they lost:banghead. 

Headed back down after a good surface interval only to find the big fish had moved on. What a difference that one hour makes. I ended up shooting an Almaco and another medium mangrove. Had a 6-7 foot bull shark make me about brown my suit. He swam up on me from behind and about tail whipped me. I could have grabbed onto his dorsal fin and rode him. But he left us alone after that. 

Felix and Paul got some Mangroves and a flounder I believe. 

It was trully a great day on the water. Everyone needs to get out and enjoy the great viz while it's there. The pics are from my cell phone. My wife took the camera with her today.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good shooting Jon. I just got back form Orlando and missed this beautiful weekend. I may try to get out this week.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (9/28/2008)* I may try to get out this week.


Get out there while the viz is good. This is the best it's been all summer. You definately need to get out there.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice shootin!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (9/28/2008)*
> 
> Headed back down after a good surface interval only to find the big fish had moved on. What a difference that one hour makes. I ended up shooting an Almaco and another medium mangrove. Had a 6-7 foot bull shark make me about brown my suit. He swam up on me from behind and about tail whipped me. I could have grabbed onto his dorsal fin and rode him. But he left us alone after that.


Jon,

Get yourself a Shark Shield. It really works.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report Jon :clap


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

These were definitely some of the best diving conditions I've seen this year. Seas on the way out must have been 6 to 12... Inches! And it was even smoother on the ride back.

Vis was much better than I've seen recently, and the water temps were absolutely perfect, 80 to 82 top to bottom.

Thanks for the invite Jon. Even though I was off my game as far as killing fish, I still had a great time. Let's do it again!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Very good report. I am not a diver but I love to read reports like this. I especially like hearing about the black snapper. I fished three days in a row hitting a lot of public spots with nary a black snapper to show for it. It is good to know they are still around.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wrightackle (9/29/2008)*Very good report. I am not a diver but I love to read reports like this. I especially like hearing about the black snapper. I fished three days in a row hitting a lot of public spots with nary a black snapper to show for it. It is good to know they are still around.


There are tons of them out there. And some were Very nice, easily over 10 pounds. We also saw lots of big red snapper... too bad we were in Fed waters.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, as these guys said the conditions were awesome. Great vis and temps, and plenty of fish. Personally, in Fed waters I don't think there were any big red snapper as those are endangered :banghead. What I saw must have been something else. Not sure what those guys were talking about :letsdrink 

Left some real nice grouper sandwiches swimming around down there. Still mad about the one that got away, but it was such a great day it really didn't matter.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report guys, thats a nice Grouper you got there Jon.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys! Viz was good inshore too...40 to 50 feet. I wanna get out again...but I doubt I can before next wekend...and that is SOOOOOO far away!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (9/29/2008)*Good report guys, thats a nice Grouper you got there Jon.


Matt,

I wish I could have got a better picture. He was one of the fattest Gags I have ever seen for his size.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the post and pics!

SWEET GAG!:letsdrink


----------

